# Pax LIED and REPORTED that i was DRINKING and APPEARED DRUNK , yet i dont Drink, Smoke or Do Any Dru



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.

The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.

The closest thing that ever came to this was a rider threatning me saying that she will make sure im fired from uber, bcoz i was parked at the other exit , different from the one she was at, (mark you, i was exactly at the uber pin drop point). When she realised that i have a dash cam recording both front and back, she was dumbfounded)

Anyway, so with this drunk charge, i immediately went to an open MEDICAL TEST LAB , and took a urine test right away, and i received the results today, that showed i tested negative on everything, for the last 36 HOURS ..! every result was negative, i still have the tests with me,.

So my question is, do i follow up with this on uber, ? or can i file a claim ? 
How did the rider come to the accusation and conclusion that i was drinking and driving ? the only cup i had in my car was a macdonalds soda cup, and some fries that i had been eating and sipping slowly that hot day. 


Just imagine how many drivers have been falsely accused of such gravely and crimminal ofences by malicious customers and had their accounts deactivated ..!
i want this to be an eye opener not only for me, but also for any uber driver out there, bcoz it can happen to anyone. Everyone out there, please get a DASHCAM . it will save you alot from these ungrateful passengers. 

Please Advice. Thank You


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

OMG mommy mommy the Uber was a prevert bum


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

You should only be deactivated for 2-3 days while buber investigates. HA!


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

SatMan said:


> You should only be deactivated for 2-3 days while buber investigates. HA!


so are they going to compensate me for the lying customer ? and what about those who didnt know the right channel to voice their grievances and got deactivated for good without any proof ? its so unfair to drivers.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Annunaki said:


> so are they going to compensate me for the lying customer ? and what about those who didnt know the right channel to voice their grievances and got deactivated for good without any proof ? its so unfair to drivers.


No, but here in the States you can take them to small claims court. Of course, you would have to subpoena Bubber for the trip....



Annunaki said:


> so are they going to compensate me for the lying customer ? and what about those who didnt know the right channel to voice their grievances and got deactivated for good without any proof ? its so unfair to drivers.


If they don't care enough to find out how to fight it...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Annunaki said:


> so are they going to compensate me for the lying customer


LOL! Is this a serious question??


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

SatMan said:


> No, but here in the States you can take them to small claims court. Of course, you would have to subpoena Bubber for the trip....
> 
> If they don't care enough to find out how to fight it...


thanks for your input ..!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Annunaki said:


> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.


Rude and obnoxious pax? Well then, that would narrow it down to...... just about everybody!


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


You've given a "few" 1 stars. Maybe you should reconsider giving them out so easily. Smart riders (and there are plenty, contrary to popular belief) don't rate till they see what you've rated them and know how to extract revenge. And since plenty of drivers will still pick them up regardless of their rating, them 1 starring you hurts more than the other way around. I just ignore the few unfriendly pax I've had and move on to the next ride.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

This sounds like Uber personnel must face SERIOUS ABUSE. Uber company must face HIGH RISK ABUSE by any means of false reports.

ABUSE!!!!
ABUSE!!!!
ABUSE!!!!

Uber had some passengers who are not only liars, but also has some serious abusers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

disp350 said:


> You've given a "few" 1 stars. Maybe you should reconsider giving them out so easily. Smart riders (and there are plenty, contrary to popular belief) don't rate till they see what you've rated them and know how to extract revenge. And since plenty of drivers will still pick them up regardless of their rating, them 1 starring you hurts more than the other way around. I just ignore the few unfriendly pax I've had and move on to the next ride.


Exactly. The pax star system is just a placebo. Its purpose is to pacify drivers and to give them the illusion that they have some degree of power, and to also make drivers more accepting of the fact that they themselves are being judged and rated by the pax. However, overall it's of little use.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The first thing I inform my pax is I'm the Uber driver from hell, that usually shuts them up. The only time it became an issue was when the pax was a Jehovah Witness, they said they'll wait for another driver.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

Annunaki said:


> i immediately went to an open MEDICAL TEST LAB , and took a urine test right away, and i received the results today, that showed i tested negative on everything, for the last 36 HOURS ..!


Don't waste your time or money taking drug/alcohol tests. Uber doesn't care about the results and won't even look at them. You could take a test daily and it would mean nothing... which is exactly what you're worth to Uber... nothing.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Sociopathic riders seeking a freebie.



Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


Dashcams not gonna save you, not saving me...so far. Dang it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dash cam evidence along with any testing that you choose to do won't necessarily help you if you're going through India to get ahold of uber. If you go into a g l h, however, they will look at it and they will refer it upstairs to fix things.

Plus, if you don't get compensated for your time suspended, these same items will help if you choose to sue the pax for slander and defamation of character and the damages it caused you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> if you don't get compensated for your time suspended, these same items will help if you choose to sue the pax for slander and defamation of character and the damages it caused you.


That would be a time waster. It's not "slander or defamation of character" if a "citizen" is acting on what they believed to be a potential safety concern. Nor is Uber obligated to "compensate" for downtime; Uber faces greater liability if they fail to act on a complaint, and they enjoy wide latitude when it comes to restricting access to *their* app.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> That would be a time waster. It's not "slander or defamation of character" if a "citizen" is acting on what they believed to be a potential safety concern. Nor is Uber obligated to "compensate" for downtime; Uber faces greater liability if they fail to act on a complaint, and they enjoy wide latitude when it comes to restricting access to *their* app.


 Actually unless the pax can convince a judge that they had reasonable grounds to believe there was a safety issue (might be hard with all the cam footage), it probably is slander. He was speeding/he was weaving/he smelled like alcohol might work but "oh I thought" probably won't fly.

It may not be worth it to pursue on the balance (probably isn't cuz actual damages are too low) but if it were me I'd definitely consult with a lawyer.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> That would be a time waster. It's not "slander or defamation of character" if a "citizen" is acting on what they believed to be a potential safety concern. Nor is Uber obligated to "compensate" for downtime; Uber faces greater liability if they fail to act on a complaint, and they enjoy wide latitude when it comes to restricting access to *their* app.


I never said that Uber does anything wrong when they suspend a driver's access to the app as soon as a complaint comes in that the driver was impaired. In fact, even though I have read so many other people complaining about Uber doing Justice and how Uber is taking the passenger's side. I actually do understand that this is one of those accusations where it is in Uber's best interest is to do exactly that.

Small claims court is about principal, not really about money. Money gets awarded because that's really all the Civil courts are able to do, but it's about principal and restoration of refutation, primarily.

The biggest reason that I say to sue the packs is because that's the only way that you're going to find out who the Pax is and find out exactly what the complaint was, verbatim, and be able to figure out if you actually do have a case. It's the only way that you get to face your accuser.

Put aside the money award and whether or not you're ever going to be able to collect it. Focus on the reputation for a moment. I'm not generally a conspiracy theorist. I know that this is going to sound like I'm a conspiracy theorist. Please bear with me.

I believe that at some point in the future, any personal information that other entities have on us will become available two other entities that we want to deal with. In a lot of ways this is already happening, of course we know this. I think it's going to become more extensive. I think you'll be able to go to a job interview, and the human resources manager will punch in your social security number and get your details employment records from previous employers. Not just employers, but anybody who pays you money and has to report that to the IRS. So even independent contractors driving for Uber would have information available to the next potential employer. If two different people made complaints that they thought you were impaired while driving, and driving professionally, and it resulted in you being deactivated for that reason, would you really want a future employer to be able to see that unless there was also attached to it a judgment for slander and defamation of character? Or at least a lawsuit. Regardless of winning, a potential employer might be a little more willing to discuss the situation with you and get your side of things directly if they see that you did put up a fight immediately.

Once information is being shared like this, of course it's not just going to be about employment and jobs and working and earning money. It's going to be about your car insurance, your health insurance, your life insurance, child custody battles, getting loans, everything. Consider how much closer we are to that scenarios today then we were 30 years ago. That is a lot of change in a relatively short period of time.

And at the end of the day, the only thing you have is your word, and as honest as you may be, people are only going to take your word based on your reputation. Protect your reputation when it comes to important subject matter.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I never said that Uber does anything wrong when they suspend a driver's access to the app as soon as a complaint comes in that the driver was impaired. In fact, even though I have read so many other people complaining about Uber doing Justice and how Uber is taking the passenger's side. I actually do understand that this is one of those accusations where it is in Uber's best interest is to do exactly that.
> 
> Small claims court is about principal, not really about money. Money gets awarded because that's really all the Civil courts are able to do, but it's about principal and restoration of refutation, primarily.
> 
> ...


What your saying is already happening people aren't aware of how intrusive computers and data mining is collecting information on everyone one of us 24/7. 
It has become so pervasive that it is obscene and will get worse, this is the ultimate dictatorship.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Annunaki said:


> Everyone out there, please get a DASHCAM . it will save you alot from these ungrateful passengers.


If it makes you feel any better, same thing happened to me, and many many others.

The real statistics on drivers being intoxicated is < .001%

Yet, that doesn't stop uber/lyft from taking the word of cockroach over you, who have passed a background check, etc

This is just the way that trash have found to score a free ride. Yes, these cockroaches network fast.

*great advice for others though...*
*DASHCAM!DASHCAM!DASHCAM!DASHCAM! DON'T WAIT UNTIL IT HAPPENS TO YOU!*


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> I never said that Uber does anything wrong when they suspend a driver's access to the app as soon as a complaint comes in that the driver was impaired. In fact, even though I have read so many other people complaining about Uber doing Justice and how Uber is taking the passenger's side. I actually do understand that this is one of those accusations where it is in Uber's best interest is to do exactly that.
> 
> Small claims court is about principal, not really about money. Money gets awarded because that's really all the Civil courts are able to do, but it's about principal and restoration of refutation, primarily.
> 
> ...


Going after the pax is an awful idea from start to finish.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I believe that at some point in the future, any personal information that other entities have on us will become available two other entities that we want to deal with. I think you'll be able to go to a job interview, and the human resources manager will punch in your social security number and get your details employment records from previous employers. Not just employers, but anybody who pays you money and has to report that to the IRS. So even independent contractors driving for Uber would have information available to the next potential employer. Regardless of winning, a potential employer might be a little more willing to discuss the situation with you and get your side of things directly if they see that you did put up a fight immediately.


I see your point, but let's view the other side of the coin.
The likelihood that Uber shares information about previous independent contractor drivers is unlikely, because they're not compelled to respond, and they don't care to intervene because they have nothing to gain from it. They've already washed their hands and they simply move on.
However, a lawsuit filed by a plaintive IS public record, and now a prospective future employee doing a background check will view the file and see a possible new hire that _"apparently" _has issues regarding impairment on the job, *AND *is somebody who is a _"sue-happy trouble-making" _prospect.
If you're an employer, would you risk hiring that person?....
I know where those applications end up:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I see your point, but let's view the other side of the coin.
> The likelihood that Uber shares information about previous independent contractor drivers is unlikely, because they're not compelled to respond, and they don't care to intervene because they have nothing to gain from it. They've already washed their hands and they simply move on.
> However, a lawsuit filed by a plaintive IS public record, and now a prospective future employee doing a background check will view the file and see a possible new hire that _"apparently" _has issues regarding impairment on the job, *AND *is somebody who is a _"sue-happy trouble-making" _prospect.
> If you're an employer, would you risk hiring that person?....
> I know where those applications end up:


I also see your point, and appreciate your disagreement without name-calling and attempting ridicule, as some others have done. Thank you.

I think it could depend on the job itself, as well as the prevailing views at the time of the discovery. Also, as I said, I'm actually fairly surprised that when NJ passed our TNC law, affectionately known as 3695, that they didn't require notification to the state or local LEO of the complaint as part of the required "investigation". Sooner or later, Uber will be required to demonstrate what their investigation entails, and I'm pretty sure it's not much--to the detriment of both wrongfully-accused drivers and the safety of the general public. Once info does have to be turned over, it will probably be public record.

And employment wouldn't necessarily be the only issue... custody battles, adoptions, or anything where your credibility is questioned and examined.

And let's not forget, DUI doesn't always mean alcohol. It can mean anything from being a bit sleepy to being drunk to being stoned out of one's mind on heroin. It leaves quite a lot to the imagination of the person looking at the information.

It's an individual call. Individual to the person accused, and individual to the situation surrounding the accusation. Sometimes when someone tries to defend themselves against something, the reaction is "methinks thou doth protest too much." Other times, when someone doesn't, thinking it's just not worth the effort, the reaction is "must've been true, then."

Damned if you do, and damned if you don't, I suppose.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB, I'm not disagreeing with your statement that drunk drivers should be de-activated, what I'm saying is Uber has a very poor record of protecting passengers and drivers information. I don't trust Uber and Lyft with collecting so much information because sooner or later they'll find a way to make a buck off that information.
I believe any information collected by any company should be erased after a reasonable of time has past except their dates of employment, this will ensure that the people are protected from future exploitation. How many times has peoples Credit Card information been compromised from companies because they store your information long after there was any interaction between the person and the company.
What Uber does is use passenger information without any proof to the truth of the accusation, the driver then is subject to de-activation without ever having due process, this is where the danger exist.
The other point I would like to make is we are independent contractors, Uber and Lyft have no power to dictate to drivers for anything. We rent the use of the app platform by having a percentage of each trip taken by Uber and Lyft, we aren't given the use of this platform for free, so in essence Uber and Lyft has no authority to de-activate anyone as long as Uber and Lyft received their fees.
The reason I'm responding to your post is because I think you are an intelligent individual and worth the time for me to express my opinion.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> SuzeCB, I'm not disagreeing with your statement that drunk drivers should be de-activated, what I'm saying is Uber has a very poor record of protecting passengers and drivers information. I don't trust Uber and Lyft with collecting so much information because sooner or later they'll find a way to make a buck off that information.
> I believe any information collected by any company should be erased after a reasonable of time has past except their dates of employment, this will ensure that the people are protected from future exploitation. How many times has peoples Credit Card information been compromised from companies because they store your information long after there was any interaction between the person and the company.
> What Uber does is use passenger information without any proof to the truth of the accusation, the driver then is subject to de-activation without ever having due process, this is where the danger exist.
> The other point I would like to make is we are independent contractors, Uber and Lyft have no power to dictate to drivers for anything. We rent the use of the app platform by having a percentage of each trip taken by Uber and Lyft, we aren't given the use of this platform for free, so in essence Uber and Lyft has no authority to de-activate anyone as long as Uber and Lyft received their fees.
> The reason I'm responding to your post is because I think you are an intelligent individual and worth the time for me to express my opinion.


Read the changing your contract that occurred in May of 2017. We no longer pay them what percentage. They pay us, but we are independent contractors. We do not have the same protections that an employee would have. A contractor can end its relationship with subcontractors any time it so chooses. In fact, I recently had an attorney go through the contract with Uber. It's specifically says that Uber can end the contract 4 no reason whatsoever, so long as they give 7 days notice. If there is cause, they don't have to give any prior notice.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is where Uber's contract is not binding, Uber extorted us into signing a contract or we would have been de-activated, we didn't have a choice to negotiate the terms. This is going end up in court because Uber is skirting the law by unilaterally forcing terms of a contract on its drivers as if they were out employer.
I think you need another lawyer if he/she didn't point this out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Here is where Uber's contract is not binding, Uber extorted us into signing a contract or we would have been de-activated, we didn't have a choice to negotiate the terms. This is going end up in court because Uber is skirting the law by unilaterally forcing terms of a contract on its drivers as if they were out employer.
> I think you need another lawyer if he/she didn't point this out.


No. If they were an employer, they would not be able to change the contract unilaterally. It is their very status as a contractor dealing with subcontractors that allows them to do this. Each ride that we accept is a new job, entered into under the latest contract that we agreed to.

Each driver absolutely had the right to attempt to negotiate the terms set forth in the amendments. All you had to do was not accept any rides until you did so. Anyone can go into a green light Hub and try to negotiate the contract. You're not going to get anywhere, but you can do it.

This is a standard in any contractor/ subcontractor relationship. They are under absolutely no obligation to continue to give you jobs if you are unable or unwilling to work under their terms. What makes you think you have any protections whatsoever other than those expressly outlined in the contract?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> No. If they were an employer, they would not be able to change the contract unilaterally. It is their very status as a contractor dealing with subcontractors that allows them to do this. Each ride that we accept is a new job, entered into under the latest contract that we agreed to.
> 
> Each driver absolutely had the right to attempt to negotiate the terms set forth in the amendments. All you had to do was not accept any rides until you did so. Anyone can go into a green light Hub and try to negotiate the contract. You're not going to get anywhere, but you can do it.
> 
> This is a standard in any contractor/ subcontractor relationship. They are under absolutely no obligation to continue to give you jobs if you are unable or unwilling to work under their terms. What makes you think you have any protections whatsoever other than those expressly outlined in the contract?


Here's the catch. they lease the app to us for a percentage, by doing so they are skirting the law by making unilateral decisions on the lease of the app.
We don't have the ability to negotiate the terms of the contract, even at the hub. Uber is not providing a free service, we pay for that service that is where Uber is going to get its ass in a ringer.
Each State has different laws, some like California won't protect the drivers because the politicians have an incentive for contributions from Uber, but States like New York are looking at this from my perspective and is weighing the impact of Uber's one sided contracts on the drivers and community.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


THAT'S WHAT THEY ALL SAY . ( I don't drink , drive or smoke ) LOL


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Here's the catch. they lease the app to us for a percentage, by doing so they are skirting the law by making unilateral decisions on the lease of the app.
> We don't have the ability to negotiate the terms of the contract, even at the hub. Uber is not providing a free service, we pay for that service that is where Uber is going to get its ass in a ringer.
> Each State has different laws, some like California won't protect the drivers because the politicians have an incentive for contributions from Uber, but States like New York are looking at this from my perspective and is weighing the impact of Uber's one sided contracts on the drivers and community.


They don't "lease the app". And certainly not for a percentage anymore. That ended in May, 2017. That's the point.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


Stay away from demanding pax. Remember, you are doing them a favor and not the other way around.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I feel bad for drivers who get falsely accused. its just the way our society has become. its sad it really is. if I had it my way I would make it mandatory for all drivers to get a dashcam. its sad because uber will do nothing to change the way the investigations are handled and anything that the government does uber will challenge in court. some people are just pieces of $hit.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Why would a rider continue to be in a car where the driver is "impaired" in any way. I would find a safe place to be dropped off and tell the driver to let me out there. THEN I WOULD CALL THE POLICE. That is how you do it. No police report, file a civil suit. Here in Chicago, it can be as high as $9600. Research the law in your area.... And don't come here looking for answers. NUFF SAID.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SatMan said:


> Why would a rider continue to be in a car where the driver is "impaired" in any way. I would find a safe place to be dropped off and tell the driver to let me out there. THEN I WOULD CALL THE POLICE. That is how you do it. No police report, file a civil suit. Here in Chicago, it can be as high as $9600. Research the law in your area.... And don't come here looking for answers. NUFF SAID.


What would filing a police report do?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

If u have to ask........


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I also see your point, and appreciate your disagreement without name-calling and attempting ridicule, as some others have done. Thank you.
> 
> I think it could depend on the job itself, as well as the prevailing views at the time of the discovery. Also, as I said, I'm actually fairly surprised that when NJ passed our TNC law, affectionately known as 3695, that they didn't require notification to the state or local LEO of the complaint as part of the required "investigation". Sooner or later, Uber will be required to demonstrate what their investigation entails, and I'm pretty sure it's not much--to the detriment of both wrongfully-accused drivers and the safety of the general public. Once info does have to be turned over, it will probably be public record.
> 
> ...


Well, since after about 5000 rides most drivers will have received a false complaint like this, I think the day that becomes law is the day I will quit app driving.

Why put your future employment prospects at risk for a few dollars in the short term? Better to just go on government assistance.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Annunaki said:


> ...nor do any form of drugs...


Really?
That's so remarkable! 
No aspirin, no antibiotics?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Clicking buttons and writing lies is the norm these days, as with fake accounts on facebook.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

burgerflipper said:


> Well, since after about 5000 rides most drivers will have received a false complaint like this, I think the day that becomes law is the day I will quit app driving.
> 
> Why put your future employment prospects at risk for a few dollars in the short term? Better to just go on government assistance.


It's already started...

Credit checks for car insurance, and it will affect your rates.

Credit checks for jobs.

Social media.

All those sites that will do unlimited background checks on people for a relatively small amount of money per month.

Cameras all over the place.

Every day we lose just a bit more privacy, and the lines between the categories we separate things in our lives into get just a bit more blurred.

I won't call you an ostrich if you don't comment on my tin foil hat, 'K?


----------



## Courtney87 (Jul 14, 2018)

Annunaki said:


> so are they going to compensate me for the lying customer ? and what about those who didnt know the right channel to voice their grievances and got deactivated for good without any proof ? its so unfair to drivers.


This just happened to me. Its why im on this forum. I'm missing friday/Saturday cash over this. I had a lady spray perfume that i was allergic to.. My throat swoll up.. And i reported her. Now im wondering if shes the reportee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Annunaki said:


> Please Advice. Thank You


Ubering should be approached with the mindset that it may only be a temporary gig. Any driver can be fired at any time for any (or no) reason.



SatMan said:


> No, but here in the States you can take them to small claims court. Of course, you would have to subpoena Bubber for the trip....


There would be no case to answer. If a pax says to Uber that, in their opinion, a driver is intoxicated, then all they have done is give their opinion. Uber is the one who decides to suspend a driver, and suspension would be seen by a court as a reasonable measure in the interests of public safety.

When suspension happens, it obviously sucks, but being realistic, some pax are scum and false complaints do happen. It's part of Uberlyfting and being put on these time outs is a cost of doing business.



peteyvavs said:


> Uber extorted us into signing a contract


Nonsense. You are perfectly free to email Uber tomorrow a new contract that says, for example, that the new rate of pay for you will be $10 per mile and $5 per minute. And that if they don't sign this new contract then you will uninstall the driver app and not accept any more rides from them, effectively deactivating them as far as you are concerned.

Of course, Uber would reject this deal and let you "deactivate" them.

Uber exercised the same right to send you their new contract last year. You either took their new deal or you left it.... you decided to take it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

disp350 said:


> You've given a "few" 1 stars. Maybe you should reconsider giving them out so easily. Smart riders (and there are plenty, contrary to popular belief) don't rate till they see what you've rated them and know how to extract revenge. And since plenty of drivers will still pick them up regardless of their rating, them 1 starring you hurts more than the other way around. I just ignore the few unfriendly pax I've had and move on to the next ride.


Those riders are rating the wrong driver.

If you downrate a rider the rider won't find out till about a week if no other rides have been taken

Actually since its 50% off uber this week I will test something else right now lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I just took 2 short trips and asked the first driver to rate me 4 stars, the return trip gave me 5 stars and got a luxsuv at x rate lol.

My rating has still not gone down yet

I also noticed on the rider app my drivers car doesn't move, only the black line of the directions the driver was supposed to take lol.

So if you like to falsify ping other drivers be aware lol


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> The first thing I inform my pax is I'm the Uber driver from hell, that usually shuts them up. The only time it became an issue was when the pax was a Jehovah Witness, they said they'll wait for another driver.


I'm not Jehovah Witness or religious at all but I would pass on the ride too. At least your honest (I guess).


----------



## RoadKook (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


We all have I have 6 times in dc and I got 3 kids a support driving for ube and would never put myself on danger driving drunk


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

funny I just got accused of this today and I tell people. GET A DASHCAM. heres what you do. AS SOON AS YOU GET THE SUPPORT MESSAGE cmail, call, and immediately go down to your greenlight hub. I went down to the greenlight hub and explained what happened and told uber that I have video and audio evidence to back up my argument and the lady reactivated me right then and there. A DASHCAM WILL SAVE YOUR A$$ BIGTIME!!!!! I joked with the lady and told her how can a rider accuse a driver of wrongdoing when they have no evidence to back up their accusation??? LOL its like playing the "hearsay" card when going to court and thats why it works everytime  and if I wanted to take it a step further I could sue the rider for defamation of character. funny how that works....


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve appleby said:


> funny I just got accused of this today and I tell people. GET A DASHCAM. heres what you do. AS SOON AS YOU GET THE SUPPORT MESSAGE cmail, call, and immediately go down to your greenlight hub. I went down to the greenlight hub and explained what happened and told uber that I have video and audio evidence to back up my argument and the lady reactivated me right then and there. A DASHCAM WILL SAVE YOUR A$$ BIGTIME!!!!! I joked with the lady and told her how can a rider accuse a driver of wrongdoing when they have no evidence to back up their accusation??? LOL its like playing the "hearsay" card when going to court and thats why it works everytime  and if I wanted to take it a step further I could sue the rider for defamation of character. funny how that works....


Just curious, since Uber won't identify who made the accusation or what ride it was, what video could you produce to vindicate yourself?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Just curious, since Uber won't identify who made the accusation or what ride it was, what video could you produce to vindicate yourself?


Irrelevant. A good lawyer can navigate this problem and force (subpoena) Uber to fork over the records in a lawsuit.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Irrelevant. A good lawyer can navigate this problem and force (subpoena) Uber to fork over the records in a lawsuit.


I think your kind of jumping ahead a step or 4 calling in the legal Calvery. He said he went into the Greenlight Hub, explained what happened, said he had a video and they reactivated him. He felt the dash-cam video was the difference but I was asking how that played out since he could not have known who (or what ride) reported him and Uber usually will not look at those videos but says you need to let the investigation take it's course.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

LoveTheBlues said:


> I think your kind of jumping ahead a step or 4 calling in the legal Calvery. He said he went into the Greenlight Hub, explained what happened, said he had a video and they reactivated him. He felt the dash-cam video was the difference but I was asking how that played out since he could not have known who (or what ride) reported him and Uber usually will not look at those videos but says you need to let the investigation take it's course.


 Haha excellent point but I was referring more to if he wanted to sue the rider for defamation. As far as GLH is concerned it was probably obvious to all parties which rider it was because of what happened.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

If you see someone driving intoxicated on the road would you call Uber? If you're in a car as a Pax and your driver is drinking then a pax should call the Police right away, not Uber. The police would test the driver & get a result. The fact that pax do not call the police shows that their complaints are usually false .


----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

SLuz said:


> If you see someone driving intoxicated on the road would you call Uber? If you're in a car as a Pax and your driver is drinking then a pax should call the Police right away, not Uber. The police would test the driver get a result, The fact that pax do not call the police shows that their complaints are usually false .


Yes I agree I've said the same thing if I was a pax and I thought my driver was impaird I would definitely get out of the car asap not take the ride and then report it


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Just curious, since Uber won't identify who made the accusation or what ride it was, what video could you produce to vindicate yourself?


uber has the rider info, its just for legal/privacy reasons they wont share it with you. honestly, the lady didn't even look at the video and she just reactivated me right on the spot. the problem was over at the greenlight hub they run apple computer systems and their computers dont take sd cards. she was just like "whatever".

but it just irritates me that someone would do something like that... all for just a free ride.

but just like what uberadrian said yes, if you get a subpoena from a judge uber legally has to fork over the passenger info. once you get the passenger info then you can hammer the passenger in court for defamation of character.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


Were you reactivated?


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> funny I just got accused of this today and I tell people. GET A DASHCAM. heres what you do. AS SOON AS YOU GET THE SUPPORT MESSAGE cmail, call, and immediately go down to your greenlight hub. I went down to the greenlight hub and explained what happened and told uber that I have video and audio evidence to back up my argument and the lady reactivated me right then and there. A DASHCAM WILL SAVE YOUR A$$ BIGTIME!!!!! I joked with the lady and told her how can a rider accuse a driver of wrongdoing when they have no evidence to back up their accusation??? LOL its like playing the "hearsay" card when going to court and thats why it works everytime  and if I wanted to take it a step further I could sue the rider for defamation of character. funny how that works....


Good for you man ! Quick action and quick thinking is what's needed in this game. Uber has conditioned the passengers to LIE, disrespect and abuse the drivers , try to act like they own drivers and dictate to you how and where to drive.. so anytime a passenger makes a false claim , don't go soft on uber .! Go hard and prove your point..
It's their fault that pax are behaving as such.

You're right ! Dashcam is the great equalizer.! It might not be your ultimate savior, but it does eliminate and tone dow nasty rider behavior and false accusations !!

Have a good day!


----------



## Jackryanyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Annunaki said:


> Good for you man ! Quick action and quick thinking is what's needed in this game. Uber has conditioned the passengers to LIE, disrespect and abuse the drivers , try to act like they own drivers and dictate to you how and where to drive.. so anytime a passenger makes a false claim , don't go soft on uber .! Go hard and prove your point..
> It's their fault that pax are behaving as such.
> 
> You're right ! Dashcam is the great equalizer.! It might not be your ultimate savior, but it does eliminate and tone dow nasty rider behavior and false accusations !!
> ...


Solution: just drink while driving, no problem!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Annunaki said:


> Last Weekend, just after my last ride, i was deactivated from UBER , and a message from the support team saying that one of the riders reported that i was Drinking and Driving/ was drunk and under the influence. !!
> i had given afew riders some 1 star rating because of rudeness and obnoxious behaviours, so im pretty sure its one of them, i dont know who.
> 
> The thing is i dont drink, smoke nor do any form of drugs neither have i ever done any !! This was pure malice from the passengers, bcoz they know they can say anything and try getting away with it. I was so pissed off when i got this message from uber, and i called them immediately , to square it out. I have a high rating as a driver, done about 1300 5 star ratings rides in total with about 160 badges/comments from riders.
> ...


Dash cam recording the inside and tell them you have proof.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Happened to me once in NW DC last year. I'm pretty sure it was a couple I picked up from Cafe Citron who were most likely drunk themselves. Made a wrong turn or 2 in the DC area following the GPS and they report that I was "drunk". Uppity DC people probably assume anyone who turns bad is drunk and not like just someone who isn't native to the area. Had my account deactivated in the middle of rounds on Sunday for 3 days. Hella pissed.

I had another Uber driver tell me that it's best to have both Uber/Lyft so that if one pulls shenanigans and temporarily deactivates you, you still can drive the other. Makes sense so I just got on Lyft also for more rides and cover bases.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Happened to me once in NW DC last year. I'm pretty sure it was a couple I picked up from Cafe Citron who were most likely drunk themselves. Made a wrong turn or 2 in the DC area following the GPS and they report that I was "drunk". Uppity DC people probably assume anyone who turns bad is drunk and not like just someone who isn't native to the area. Had my account deactivated in the middle of rounds on Sunday for 3 days. Hella pissed.
> 
> I had another Uber driver tell me that it's best to have both Uber/Lyft so that if one pulls shenanigans and temporarily deactivates you, you still can drive the other. Makes sense so I just got on Lyft also for more rides and cover bases.


Plus Grubhub, doordash and Amazon


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

SatMan said:


> Why would a rider continue to be in a car where the driver is "impaired" in any way. I would find a safe place to be dropped off and tell the driver to let me out there. THEN I WOULD CALL THE POLICE. That is how you do it. No police report, file a civil suit. Here in Chicago, it can be as high as $9600. Research the law in your area.... And don't come here looking for answers. NUFF SAID.


I recently had this situation with Lyft.

Rider got upset when I would not wait fifteen minutes for the short return. Said she would report me.

I called Lyft to file a "cover my a**" incident report. By the time I got off the phone my account was on hold.

I got the cut and paste email that I was reported to be driving under the influence.

Over the next 24 hours I hammered Lyft with emails and phone calls asking why the police had not been called. I also made it crystal clear that I was not happy being accused of a serious crime without being told who my accuser is.

At one point a Lyft "line manager" said it may not be the one Lyft ride I had done that day. He insisted that it may have been another anonymous person on the street. Yes, some random person not in my vehicle somehow smelled alcohol. I told him he was crazy.

I was reinstated 24 hours later with the "don't let it happen again" email. Happen again? It never happened the first time!

My point is if U/L are so "concerned" about safety in these "situations" why are the local authorities not contacted immediately?

Trick question. It's all BS and they know it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> At one point a Lyft "line manager" said it may not be the one Lyft ride I had done that day. He insisted that it may have been another anonymous person on the street. Yes, some random person not in my vehicle somehow smelled alcohol. I told him he was crazy.
> 
> Trick question. It's all BS and they know it.


What a ludicrous BS story. How would a random person find the number to Lyft, and go thru the trouble of getting your license plate and having Lyft find your account to penalize you. What they need to do is hold these liars accountable. How did none of the other pax you had report you but this moron would.. Plus what person has the nose of a bloodhound to smell your breath from the street when you are in your car?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Rex8976 said:


> I recently had this situation with Lyft.
> 
> Rider got upset when I would not wait fifteen minutes for the short return. Said she would report me.
> 
> ...


Dash cam? Audio recording of her saying that?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> I recently had this situation with Lyft.
> 
> Rider got upset when I would not wait fifteen minutes for the short return. Said she would report me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry dude but its your fault for not understanding what is a uber driver.
SLAVE


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uberlife2 said:


> Sorry dude but its your fault for not understanding what is a uber driver.
> SLAVE


Exactly a drunk is a step up from a slave they should have taken the insult as an honor.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

AuxCordBoston

I had video of the ride, which I passed along. None of it matters

Lyft covered themselves by shutting me down while they "investigated" and the twit most likely got a refund.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Rex8976 said:


> My point is if U/L are so "concerned" about safety in these "situations" why are the local authorities not contacted immediately?
> 
> Trick question. It's all BS and they know it.


If they turn you in to authorities without evidence, they are opening themselves to liability civilly (your defamation suit against them) and possibly criminally (filing a false police report).

If they do not immediately de-activate you and investigate, and the report is valid, they are liable for your vehicular manslaughter and any other mayhem you cause by being impaired at the wheel.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Texie Driver

Clearly you have not had the pleasure of an U/L "investigation". The quotation marks are permanent.

There is no "investigation". You are put on hold and U/L appear as if they have done something.

It's CYA for them and tough cookies for you.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Rex8976 said:


> Texie Driver
> 
> Clearly you have not had the pleasure of an U/L "investigation". The quotation marks are permanent.
> 
> ...


Not yet, and I'm sorry that anyone is the victim of false accusations. When I am the one falsely accused, the same tort laws will apply to Uber. This is a cautionary tale about depending on rideshare income. It can be cut off for any reason or no reason without any fault on the driver's part.


----------

